# Sept's SMMT Motorhome / RV List



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

The SMMT has again published on the 13th September their latest update to what they call the Register.

I see that on this list several Monaco RVs are back in the 'approved' list.

To view the latest list visit http://www.smmt.co.uk/motorhomes/

or http://www.smmt.co.uk/motorhomes/Motorhome_Directory.pdf


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

As accurate as ever I see Mick :roll: 
Our 30Q hurricane actually measures 8' 3".....somewhere they've lost almost 2" :? 
Itchy feet have changed their message also but still keeping us dangling (lots of new "oversize" rigs for sale there too!)......ho hum!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I have now tried to open the register 6 times and each time it crashes and invites me to send an error report :roll: :roll: :roll: 
I have tried different ways to open it but each time with the same result..... Good job I don't want to register a motorhome then :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

kands said:


> Hi
> I have now tried to open the register 6 times and each time it crashes and invites me to send an error report :roll: :roll: :roll:
> I have tried different ways to open it but each time with the same result..... Good job I don't want to register a motorhome then :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Works ok for me and the list is a pdf file so shouldn't be a problem.

Regards Frank


----------

